# How to clarify honey?



## NewBeeLady (May 20, 2014)

I am going to attempt to enter my honey in the county fair. Stiff competition here in Maryland. I only use a kitchen strainer which leaves my honey cloudy, fully infused with pollen. So, even though it is against my principles to take out all of the good stuff - I will do it for a chance at a blue ribbon. :no:

So what can I use as a filter to make it more show ready? (without buying the ultra fine mesh triple strainer that I will never use again). How do pantyhose work to get all the pollen out? Any fabric work better? 

Many thanks! 

New Bee Lady


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

NewBeeLady said:


> I am going to attempt to enter my honey in the county fair. Stiff competition here in Maryland. I only use a kitchen strainer which leaves my honey cloudy, fully infused with pollen. So, even though it is against my principles to take out all of the good stuff - I will do it for a chance at a blue ribbon. :no:
> 
> So what can I use as a filter to make it more show ready? (without buying the ultra fine mesh triple strainer that I will never use again). How do pantyhose work to get all the pollen out? Any fabric work better?
> 
> ...


Lay 1 or two layers of cheese-cloth in your strainer. You may want to get a big deep strainer, because the cheesecloth really slows thing down.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

sorry duplicate


----------



## NewBeeLady (May 20, 2014)

I have been told that cheesecloth leaves fibers and filaments - will be seen under the torch. Any other ideas?
Thanks for the speedy reply.
NBL


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

dsegrest said:


> Lay 1 or two layers of cheese-cloth in your strainer. You may want to get a big deep strainer, because the cheesecloth really slows thing down.


......gently warm it to around 95 degrees and allow it to gently flow from the bottom of the strainer (drizzling will incorporate lots of air) into a holding container where it would sit for a day or so in a warm area before tapping the honey out of the bottom. What works well is something on the order of a cottage cheese container which you can poke a hole in the bottom to again let it gently flow into your final show container cutting off the flow just before you get to any foam or debris on the surface. Keep your show container warm until you are satisfied with its appearance. 
Oh yeah and use that good foamy stuff on your toast tomorrow morning.


----------



## NewBeeLady (May 20, 2014)

Thanks.. so you are saying cheesecloth works best.. It has been in a settling bucket for a week, so all wax is on the top. Was thinking about heating it up to run through a filter. But am afraid the cheesecloth will leave fibers. Worth a try. 
Thanks
NBL


----------



## jhs494 (May 6, 2009)

Here is a nice video on show prep.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bg2H2weZeto



Joe


----------



## NewBeeLady (May 20, 2014)

Thanks.. I will definitely watch this one tonight. 

NBL


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

Our club just had a presentation Monday on this. The presenter said that he likes to use a filter that fits in a 5 gallon bucket. He said you can find that kind sold as a paint strainer at any of your big box home centers. He cuts the bottom out of the bucket, cuts the center out of the lid, then inserts the strainer between the lid and bucket holding it in place.

If you heat the honey above 100 degrees F the honey will darken.

Here you need to use 1 lb Queen line Glass jars. Run the honey down the side of the jar to keep air out of the honey. Fill to the first line at the neck. If you stop short use a smaller container to get exactly to the line, not above not below. We need to use 3 jars per entry. Clean the outside and the top well. No fingerprints on the outside, they show up under light. Bobs been winning both the honey and yellow wax at the state fair for years.

By the way he has about 100 hives.


----------

